# pasaje de mediana



## Brisa de mar

Es sobre ingenier*í*a de carreteras, tengo entendido que es cuando los veh*í*culos pueden pasar como si fuera al otro carril.

*M*i versi*ó*n es reservation passage

*G*racias chicos y chicas.


----------



## fenixpollo

¿Puedes darnos una oración completa, por favor? Es difícil traducir una frase suelta, a secas, sin verla dentro de un contexto específico.

Gracias.


----------



## Brisa de mar

No les puedo dar una oración comleta ya que pertenece a una lista de elementos incluídos en un software para carreteras. Esta lista incluye otros elementos como señales, luces, carriles. Sé que en México se utiliza. La mediana en general tiene una cadena y en caso de que las autoridades lo dispongan, se quita y los coches pasan al otro lado con el fin de agilizar el tránsito.

Gracias


----------



## Ritoha

Hola,
Desvío provisional=temporary diversion.
Desvío por obras= (temporary) diversion due to roadworks.


----------



## Brisa de mar

Gracias por los intentos pero creo que desvío es general. En este caso imaginemos que hay mucho tráfico debido a la vacaciones, por eso se quita la cadena de la mediana y los coches pasan al otro lado ya que seguramente se ha habilitado otro carril. No existe en todos los países pero en Méjico es muy común.

Gracias


----------



## Nocciolina

I think you are talking about the central reservation...On divided roads, including expressways, motorways, or autobahns, the central reservation (British English), median (North American English), median strip (North American English and Australian English) or central nature strip (Australian English) is the area which separates opposing lanes


----------



## Brisa de mar

Yes I´m talking about that, so mediana: central reservation, I agree. But what will be the translation para paso de mediana, that is to say when cars use the central reservation to change the lane, in cases of traffic jam. The central reservation, I was told, has a chain for abling or not this passage of cars from one side to the other.

Thanks againg


----------



## Ritoha

Hi, Good morning,
In the U.K. the central resevation is not tarmac(paved).It has two endless steel "armco" barriers to separate the carriageways,with openings at intervals,normally with steel poles,chains or water/sand filled plastic barriers to act as the central barrier.These are opened to divert traffic onto the other carriageway, for roadworks,or possibly, in the event of a major accident.They never divert traffic onto the other carriageway because of excessive traffic/hold-ups.


----------



## Brisa de mar

Yes that´s what I mean. How do you call these openings? In spanish: pasaje de mediana. Shall I translate it as Central reservation openings?

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## Nocciolina

As Ritoha said, I don't think the central reservation is used in the same way in the UK as in Mexico. On a motorway in the UK the hard shoulder would be used as an additional lane to ease traffic. So I am not sure there is an exact translation. I think you would need to explain it more, central reservation opening isn't clear.
How about:
contraflow system via central reservation 
contraflow central reservation lane
central reservation filter lane

maybe someone has a better suggestion?


----------

